# New 4.90% Emera Preferred share announced today



## InvestingForMe (Sep 6, 2012)

Emera Incorporated (EMA.PR.H) **New Issue**

4.90% Cumulative, Fixed Minimum, Rate Reset 1st preferred shares


----------

